# layin_in_so_cal. vs DA Squid vs Yayos64



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

ok heres how its gonna go down

64 impala full radical skys the limit 

chevy truck or suv towing vehicle with a trailer

post progress pictures weekly 

and remember THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!!!!!!!


build date starts Sept 1st and ends Nov 30th this is to be judged by fellow lil members


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

youi should have waited a little bit before posting this, maybe more people wanted to join...


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i posted and they were the only people to step up if you want in then say so i welcome all builders just cause the title says theres three of us doesnt mean there cant be more


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

never too let to join


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

thats cool, i just think you have called it "radical 64 and chevy hauler buildoff", or something, i have a 64 in the mail, should be here soon, and a chevy truck also, but i got plans already.....otherwise, i would be in...

...good luck to all


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

remember for fun  :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

going to the hobby store today i might pick up my kit's


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Aug 21 2007, 08:09 AM~8604655
> *going to the hobby store today i might pick up my kit's
> *


cool if you dont mind picking up a few things for me too ............. i will give you a laundry list of things i need


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'll get in on the chevy truck and trailer w/ car build off....add me in


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 21 2007, 09:20 AM~8605059
> *i'll get in on the chevy truck and trailer w/ car build off....add me in
> *


starting to look good!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 21 2007, 10:20 AM~8605059
> *i'll get in on the chevy truck and trailer w/ car build off....add me in
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :happysad: hno: hno: oh snap.
i was gonna go get my rides today but i had to go buy some stuff for my fish.....so yeah i will get them in by friday tho


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 09:23 AM~8605080
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :happysad:  hno:  hno: oh snap.
> i was gonna go get my rides today but i had to go buy some stuff for my fish.....so yeah i will get them in by friday tho
> *



i got ur m/o....your undercarriage will go out today!!!!!!!!1


YEAH WE GONNA HAVE FUN WITH THIS BUILD OFF!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 21 2007, 10:26 AM~8605107
> *i got ur m/o....your undercarriage will go out today!!!!!!!!1
> YEAH WE GONNA HAVE FUN WITH THIS BUILD OFF!
> *


   
thx homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Aug 20 2007, 01:28 PM~8597142
> *ok heres how its gonna go down
> 
> 64 impala full radical skys the limit
> ...


do yall think we should have it a little longer or right now is good
cus i want to get some stuff chrome plated and stuff but idk how long it takes?


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 09:31 AM~8605138
> *do yall think we should have it a little longer or right now is good
> cus i want to get some stuff chrome plated and stuff but idk how long it takes?
> *


i would not send things to get plated .... its only for funn


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 21 2007, 10:36 AM~8605167
> *i would not send things to get plated .... its only for funn
> *


yeah i know but i'm building my for a show coming up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

never mind on the datel....i thoughtnov. was after sep. were good to go  :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 09:37 AM~8605178
> *yeah i know but i'm building my for a show coming up
> *


i would not see why not .......send your parts right now to get plated to get dipped should not take that long ...... it just cost some good shiney pennies


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

WHO DOES PLATING


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

look in the frequent model ?'s ad...its there you just gotta look for it...its on the 1st pg tho....i would tell you but idk the name of it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the plater last i heard


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

MY COUSIN MY BE DOWN FOR IT TWO...I'M TALKIN TO HIM ABOUT IT


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

yo ''Da_Squid''.... Im not sure if im goin to enter models in the ''los magnificos show''.....but iam goin to enter 6 or 7 models at the (sept. 16th show ''the fiestas patrias show!).........!.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 21 2007, 02:06 PM~8607274
> *yo ''Da_Squid''.... Im not sure if im goin to enter models in the ''los magnificos show''.....but iam goin to enter 6 or 7 models at the (sept. 16th show ''the fiestas patrias show!).........!.....
> *


TAKE SUM THERE THE SAME AMOUNT OF MONEY


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 12:28 PM~8606852
> *MY COUSIN MY BE DOWN FOR IT TWO...I'M TALKIN TO HIM ABOUT IT
> *


cool .... so far there is 4 of us


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

everybody reppin a mcc :0 :0 :0 :wave: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

im reppin a real club i havent entered a mcc yet


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

are we gonna open up the truck/suv to///cuz i am


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah why not i might or might not


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 03:14 PM~8608580
> *are we gonna open up the truck/suv to///cuz i am
> *


AM NOT TO SURE HOW FAR IAM GOING WITH THE TRUCK ... ALL I KNOW IS AM GOING TO SCRATCH BUILD THEE TRAILER...LOL


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i wanted to scratch build my trailer to but idk how


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 03:32 PM~8608710
> *i wanted to scratch build my trailer to but idk how
> *


I NEVER HAVE EITHER BUT .... I AM GOING TO TRY.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

here you go homie 

sccratch build trailer

http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/32


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

THANKS FOR THEE IDEA


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 03:32 PM~8608710
> *i wanted to scratch build my trailer to but idk how
> *


I DID!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 03:49 PM~8608873
> *here you go homie
> 
> sccratch build trailer
> ...


MAN THAT SHIT LOOKS ALL COMPLICATED!!...LOL......I JUS USED CARDBOARD AND IT CAME OUT PERFCT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

post some pics bro


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

oh snap only 8 more days


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey da_squid what kinda fish you got???


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

are you guys going to build??? or just talk about building???


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 12:00 PM~8615896
> *are you guys going to build??? or just talk about building???
> *


build off dont start till sept. 1st homie


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 22 2007, 11:00 AM~8615896
> *are you guys going to build??? or just talk about building???
> *


TOPIC WAS POSTED A LITTLE EARLY


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn, i would say get at it!! build,build,build!!! :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

AM IN ALREADY A BUILD .... HERE THIS TOPIC NEEDS PICS 



















THATS MY ELCO ... ALEADY IN A BUILD OFF ....... BUT DONT KNOW WHERE THEE REST OF THE GUYS ARE ...... PROBLY WHAT IAM SUPPOSE TO BE DOING....LOL


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

we can start any time i dont care if it gets started early


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Aug 22 2007, 11:17 AM~8616049
> *we can start any time i dont care if it gets started early
> *


SAME HERE ... I DONT CARE .....CAUSE I HAVE TO LET THIS BASE COAT DRY REAL GOOD ..... BEFORE I DO ANYTHING ELSE ...... JUST POST PICS OF THE CARS YOUR GOING TO WORK ON..... I BEEN LOOKING FOR A SUBARBAN ANY BODY HAVE A CLUE IF THEY MAKE ANY ... I SEEN IN A DIECAST ... DOES THAT COUNT EVEN IF WE MODIFY IT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 ill start trying to get my kits asap


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

hmmmm if we do diecast i would think it must be highly modified...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you can mod diecast quite a bit with detail work,those dont have that much....

that and a new paint job..


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

sounds good to me im gonna give you guys a glimpse at what im shooting for in my build i'll post in a few


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

so then lets do the damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Aug 22 2007, 12:18 PM~8616523
> *sounds good to me im gonna give you guys a glimpse at what im shooting for in my build i'll post in a few
> *


WELL ONLY THEE SUV ... IS GOING TO BE DIE CAST THEE INPALA IS PLASTIC BUT IF YOU GUY DONT MIND I WILL USE A DIECAST .... IT IS NOT MY STYLE ,..... BUT I CANT GET A SUBRARBAN


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

im also going to use a diecast heres whats gonna pull it it will get a total makeover. paint and full custom (styene) 4x4 undercarriage with huge super swamper style tires i figure i might as well do something out of the blue and i just bought this so it's perfect


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 22 2007, 10:57 AM~8615860
> *hey da_squid what kinda fish you got???
> *


 :uh: OHHHH GOD ...... :uh: :uh: :uh: ........ HE LIKES TO LEARN THEE HARD WAY???


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

DOES IT HAVE TO BE A 64 OR CAN I USE A 58 IMPALA


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HERES THEE SUY AM GOING TO USE I GOT A 64 KIT AND 58 BRAND NEW IN A BOXX THE TRAILER IS GOING TO BE SCRATCH BUILD


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

looks good the challenge says 64 so if nobody else minds then ok but it would be nice if we all did the same year


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

heres my other idea for a vehicle pulling my radical


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Aug 22 2007, 03:44 PM~8617822
> *looks good the challenge says 64 so if nobody else minds then ok but it would be nice if we all did the same year
> *


its fine for me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Aug 22 2007, 03:02 PM~8618000
> *heres my other idea for a vehicle pulling my radical
> 
> 
> ...


please tell me thats a photoshop...


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

now ask yourself do you think it is


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

this would be killer for this build 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-CHEVY-CAMARO-Z-28...1QQcmdZViewItem

item number in case link doesnt work 

330158398367


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

all it needs now is fender flares :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i like it , pull 4000 pounds and do it in style.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

finishing up my trailer that i build scratch from some sort of soft wood 
post pics up later cuz i gotta finish it up

plan is to gold leaf it and paint it bkack


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

I WILL POST PICS OF THE TRAILER I BUILT FROM SCRATCH AS SOON AS I GET MY CAMERA BACK!!!!!.....


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

I WILL POST PICS OF THE TRAILER I BUILT FROM SCRATCH AS SOON AS I GET MY CAMERA BACK!!!!!.....


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 22 2007, 03:38 PM~8618286
> *its fine for me
> *


ok then ... i will stick to thee 64


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Aug 23 2007, 01:05 PM~8625057
> *ok then ... i will stick to thee 64
> *


its alright homie i meant it was fine with me if you changed the car...i didnt have a prob with it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heres my trailor not done....its not the best but i cant say i didnt i tryed re-sizeing them but i couldnt :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 
in the making








the top


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 22 2007, 11:57 AM~8615860
> *hey da_squid what kinda fish you got???
> *


i pm'ed you about it....everything is cool nobody was trying to talk down he was just asking about the fish that i had....because if you look on pg 1 i saw" i would have bought my kits but i had to get something for my fish" so nobody was talkin down old low &slo was just asking about the fish i had in my tank


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

ok ok i might use a 58 impala so how is in this build ... i posted thee pic of thee truck (suv) iam going to use ....and thee 58 or 64 not sure which one... so there are 3 of us right now ....and are thee other two guys in thee build still ..... and if there is a few more people that want to join ....fuck it !!!


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> this would be killer for this build
> 
> i like that 64 .... in a strange way !!! i have one saved in my computer something like that ... it was on ebay ... do you got more pics of thee 64


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

it was photschopped


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

the trailer i made from cardboard.....and i had no paint at the time so i uphostered it with a black t-shirt...lol.!!...what ya think...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookd good

clean the rims then hit it with one of these


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

this is what it looks like with a car on it.....and i know i still have to go over the fender where u can see the cardboard..(im jus gonna color it in wit sharpie!..)











.......................................MIRACLES M.C.C.................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 24 2007, 08:23 AM~8631512
> *lookd good
> 
> clean the rims then hit it with one of these
> ...


LOL....yea i planned to.....thanx!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 24 2007, 08:24 AM~8631519
> *this is what it looks like with a car on it.....and i know i still have to go over the fender where u can see the cardboard..(im jus gonna color it in wit sharpie!..)
> 
> 
> ...


The best of both worlds I would say!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 24 2007, 08:18 AM~8631489
> *the trailer i made from cardboard.....and i had no paint at the time so i uphostered it with a black t-shirt...lol.!!...what ya think...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

any progress :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 26 2007, 11:29 AM~8643798
> *any progress  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


U TALKIN TO ME????


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 24 2007, 09:24 AM~8631519
> *this is what it looks like with a car on it.....and i know i still have to go over the fender where u can see the cardboard..(im jus gonna color it in wit sharpie!..)
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is all i can say...This is a trailer i built, just as an idea for you..use plastic next time. 










Started from scratch too...









The wheels are changed now but this is what i finished with...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

anything done so far...layin/lowrider models/yayo


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Aug 24 2007, 08:18 AM~8631489
> *the trailer i made from cardboard.....and i had no paint at the time so i uphostered it with a black t-shirt...lol.!!...what ya think...
> 
> 
> ...


How are the fenders attached? Are they resting on top of the tires? Or maybe they just float on a cushion of air? Now THAT would be a Miracle!


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 31 2007, 09:29 PM~8690169
> *How are the fenders attached? Are they resting on top of the tires? Or maybe they just float on a cushion of air? Now THAT would be a Miracle!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 31 2007, 08:59 PM~8690010
> *anything done so far...layin/lowrider models/yayo
> *



THOUGHT THE BUILD OFF DIDNT START TILL SEPT. 1ST?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Aug 31 2007, 11:54 PM~8690585
> *THOUGHT THE BUILD OFF DIDNT START TILL SEPT. 1ST?
> *


o it does just wondering if any of yall get the kits


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Aug 28 2007, 07:27 PM~8664723
> *Wow is all i can say...This is a trailer i built, just as an idea for you..use plastic next time.
> 
> 
> ...


THANX MAYNE!!!..........LIKE THE TRAILER......VERY CREATIVE AND DETAILED!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

ok guys i went to wal-mart today and picked up my tow vehicle i havent had time to take any pics of the kit so i found these this is the kit i bought and this part of the build is gonna be pretty much box stock.. i am howver gonna build the rear suspension and c notch it and bag it but it's prolly gonna be on stock sized wheels the whol build off when done will have the setup (64, trailer and tow vehicle) will be realistic for my situation its gonna be what i would have at this point in my life...
truck will be primered, it will be c notched and bagged with no bed inside but the tonue *spelling* cover will cover that it will be towing a ragged tralier and on the trailer will be a 64 imapala project....


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW THREE DAYS INTO THIS AND NOBODY ELSE HAS POSTED A PIC OF THEIR KIT


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 4 2007, 12:04 AM~8708283
> *WOW THREE DAYS INTO THIS AND NOBODY ELSE HAS POSTED A PIC OF THEIR KIT
> *


i guess they backed out. :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im workin on gettin the $ for it i should have it in a day


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'll have pics posted later on of my entry


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

heres progress so far... ill tell ya ive done a few 1:1 trucks and this notch looks like crap compared to what i can really do but oh well its supposed to look like a budget build so here they are


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

workin on my trailer right now


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

is anybody still in this build off


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yupp im in....will post pics tommorow


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

cool me and you that will work


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 7 2007, 08:00 PM~8741970
> *is anybody still in this build off
> *


im here im here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
here's my truck








my trailor








sorry for crappy pics....i'll try and get better 1's tomorrow


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats the donk supposed to be, a power wheel :dunno:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

got most of the engine together and the suspension in the front set so this is my progrees update


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks sick!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

thanx i appriciate the compliments


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats some serious motor in that truck....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

CHROME UNDERCARGE(THX LOWRIDER MODELS)


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

WHICH WAY DO WE GO         :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

the blue on the bottom is sic


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 8 2007, 06:59 PM~8747604
> *the blue on the bottom is sic
> *


I agree that color looks awsome,

what kind of blue is it??
reminds me of the tru-blue from House of Kolor


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

looks like u dun opend sevral cans of whoop ass, wat type ov paint is that fam,and wea u got it


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

dade county Posted Yesterday, 07:28 PM 
looks like u dun opend sevral cans of whoop ass, wat type ov paint is that fam,and wea u got it 
aztek_warrior Posted Yesterday, 07:13 PM 
QUOTE(layin_in_so_cal @ Sep 8 2007, 06:59 PM) 
the blue on the bottom is sic



I agree that color looks awsome,

what kind of blue is it??
reminds me of the tru-blue from House of Kolor 

THE PAINT DONT HAVE A NAME ON THE CAN BUT I THINKS ITS LIKE A DARK BLUE KANDY COLOR


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

heres progress


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

looking good


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

how many mod's do we have to do to the car


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

skys the limit


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* HEY HOMIEZ I KNOW ITS LATE BUT BETTER LATE THAN NEVER! THIS TRUCK WILL NOT BE THIS COLOR AND I'M GOING TO GO TO THE EXTREME WITH IT....ENJOY I CANT WAIT TO START WORKING ON IT LATER ON!*

















I'M NOT FEELING THE WHEELS ON THIS BUILD SO THEY WILL GET CHANGED UP!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

_heres an update on my truck for this build off.........._















 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nice


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

damn me and you are the only ones still in it i think


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i got the grille in and the interior started i'll post pics later


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yayo is in i been talkin to him hes moving so he dont got no ics
and im still in


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice,i aint feelin them wheels either,needs some rims with dish to em.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

heres a few i took today


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets see what that Volare / Duster looks like in the back ground ??


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

heres a link to a small video of what it does

http://s109.photobucket.com/albums/n63/dus...=thunder006.flv

heres the motor during install










the rear suspension (narrowed 9 inch ford with traction bars 










the day we painted it and brought it home



















and heres the other project 




























a few misc pics


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ha Ha thats fucking killer!! Here is a vid of a guy I knows ride!!!  

http://youtube.com/watch?v=RC6D0Oly0ws


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah that was the first one as soon as i find the other one i'll post it we went almost 2 1/2 mins..... and there was onlt 50 miles on the motor


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

_A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY TRUCK....PROLLY GOING TO CHANGE THE BED UP DOE!_


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick bro...... just sick...... i might have to steal that idea homie....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THANX HOMIES!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

LOOKS VERY GOOD MARK :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: 

WOW I NEED TO START ON MY STUFF

I WENT TO THE MODEL STORES TODAY AND CAME HOME WITH SOME GOODIES :cheesy: (MODEL WELDER, BLUE,GREY,RED FLOCKING,X-ACTO KNIFE,FENDER SKIRTS FOR THE IMPALA,PUTTY,AND X-TRA BLADES FOR $20 :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looks good so far...too bad the pics were not clear


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

POST UP LATER UR HAVIN ANY LUCK WITH TRAYLOR OR 64 ANY PICS IM ON IT TRYING TO GET GOING


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

yupp i'll post pics of my trailer later on today!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

every time i think im almost done with this truck i do something else to it.. today i put some 20's on it i think it looks better


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

fuck you layin_in_so_cal


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 03:43 AM~8899325
> *fuck you layin_in_so_cal
> *



:0 WHATS THIS ABOUT????????


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 30 2007, 03:43 AM~8899325
> *fuck you layin_in_so_cal
> *



where the hell did that come from maybe you should ask questions before jumping to conclusions..


http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m507...v16/ai_15216712


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

And that link suppose to mean somethin????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2007, 10:15 AM~8899962
> *:0 WHATS THIS ABOUT????????
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

iam still in thee game ..... the prob is i cant find my cars for this call out ... i guess they were lost in thee move ......but dont trip i found a few goodies in thee storage room .....still un built 55 chevy truck and a built trailer that iam going to take apart and rebuild ... a 62 bel air that has been started but never completly put togather it is going to be repainted, new interior design and new body bods .......that is if the rest of you guys aprove ..i been taking pics but i dont have my own computer to post them on ... just in case i get quiestioned


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Sep 30 2007, 11:15 AM~8899962
> *:0 WHATS THIS ABOUT????????
> *


fuck that bitch :angry: Not tryin to whore yall topic


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 4 2007, 11:22 AM~8931119
> *fuck that bitch :angry: Not tryin to whore yall topic
> *


calm down doggy ....... its not worth it ..... call him out in a build off instead??? show us that agression !!!


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Oct 4 2007, 01:26 PM~8931145
> *calm down doggy ....... its not worth it ..... call him out in a build off instead???  show us that agression !!!
> *


true but im tired of him comin at me with this bullshit


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.i can barely see those trucks.but they look bad azz.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

there you go doggy ...... call him out


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Oct 4 2007, 12:29 PM~8931163
> *there you go doggy ...... call him out
> *


 :0


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Oct 4 2007, 01:29 PM~8931163
> *there you go doggy ...... call him out
> *


Naw homie i don't want to call him out,i want to beat the shit out of him


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

bottom line is this ....we are all family in this game ....so we should all get along


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Oct 4 2007, 01:32 PM~8931178
> *bottom line is this ....we are all family in this game ....so we should all get along
> *


yea we are fam...................exept that fucker :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Oct 4 2007, 12:32 PM~8931178
> *bottom line is this ....we are all family in this game ....so we should all get along
> *


x2


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

we are suppose to be examples here....... theres some beef call there names out ....that a good way to push thee envolope


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Oct 4 2007, 12:54 PM~8931302
> *we are suppose to be examples here.......  theres  some beef call there  names out ....that a good way to push thee envolope
> *


 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 4 2007, 12:34 PM~8931186
> *yea we are fam...................exept that fucker :biggrin:
> *



i dont have a problem with you but we are all fam here, and you dont know who has someone elses back!! and when it comes to MCBA we got each others back!! so like yayo says call him out and settle it with the plastic!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Oct 4 2007, 01:05 PM~8931358
> *i dont have a problem with you but we are all fam here, and you dont know who has someone elses back!! and when it comes to MCBA we got each others back!! so like yayo says call him out and settle it with the plastic!!!
> *


thats gangsta. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

great idea modeltech :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO HOMIE I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH YOU...BUTIF YOU WANT TO BRING HEAT HOMIE...BRING IT....BUT YOU BETTE HAVE YOUR DREMEL READY SO ALL THAT PLASTIC CANSTART MELTING FROM SO MUCH HEAT....LETS HAVE A BATTLE ROYALE IN A BUILD OFF HOMIE...CALL ME OUT...YOU PICK AND CHOOSE ALL THE RULES AND THE TYPE OF VEHICLE................LETS DO IT HOMIE.....I NEED TO RELIVE SO PRESSURE I GOT GOING ON FROM WORK AND FAMILY PROBLEMS...NOTHING TOWARDS YOU AT ALL.....BUT I NEED TO RELIVE SOME STRESS.....LETS BATTLE IN A BUILD OFF....YOU CALL THE SHOTS AND WE'LL GO FROM THERE! PEACE OUT HOMIE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 4 2007, 01:01 PM~8931806
> *YO HOMIE I HAVE NEVER HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH YOU...BUTIF YOU WANT TO BRING HEAT HOMIE...BRING IT....BUT YOU BETTE HAVE YOUR DREMEL READY SO ALL THAT PLASTIC CANSTART MELTING FROM SO MUCH HEAT....LETS HAVE A BATTLE ROYALE IN A BUILD OFF HOMIE...CALL ME OUT...YOU PICK AND CHOOSE ALL THE RULES AND THE TYPE OF VEHICLE................LETS DO IT HOMIE.....I NEED TO RELIVE SO PRESSURE I GOT GOING ON FROM WORK AND FAMILY PROBLEMS...NOTHING TOWARDS YOU AT ALL.....BUT I NEED TO RELIVE SOME STRESS.....LETS BATTLE IN A BUILD OFF....YOU CALL THE SHOTS AND WE'LL GO FROM THERE! PEACE OUT HOMIE!
> *


that should be a good buildoff if he is gutsy enough to call you out :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 01:07 PM~8931843
> *that should be a good buildoff if he is gutsy enough to call you out :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I'LL EVEN BUILD ANOTHER DONK!!!!!!! WHATEVER HOMIE WANTS TO DO!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8931880
> *:biggrin:  I'LL EVEN BUILD ANOTHER DONK!!!!!!! WHATEVER HOMIE WANTS TO DO!
> *


god please no more donts!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 4 2007, 02:54 PM~8932221
> *god please no more donts!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Donks :uh:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

fuck it i'll settle the beef and get in as well


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 01:56 PM~8932233
> *Donks  :uh:
> *


no *donts*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 5 2007, 08:42 AM~8937434
> *no donts
> *


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

well i cant find a impala do you guys mind if i build a 65 chevelle???????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

alright with me
what bout u mark


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

koo with me homie!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

well heres a sneek peak then


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES A LITTLE UPDATE ON MY TRUCK AND TRAILER...WILL POST MORE PICS TOMMOROW!!!!!!!*









:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 04:21 PM~8949104
> *well heres a sneek peak then
> 
> 
> ...


wanna trade for an impala kit?????


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

nah i already put alot of work into this thing (blackwashed the grille and rear bumber, shaved it all, corvette wheels, vette engine.)


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 10:02 PM~8949803
> *nah i already put alot of work into this thing (blackwashed the grille and rear bumber, shaved it all, corvette wheels, vette engine.)
> *



you got some better pics of the 65 impala homie??? lookin good so far!!!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

it's a chevelle


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i meant chevelle sorry homie i am building one as well its in my build up thread!! i just like the way yours is sittin, got anymore pics!!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i will take a few but right now its just sitting on the wheels with no suspesion installed but thats how shes gonna sit so i will take a few pics when i get the suspension installed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

kool!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

* UPDATE ON MY BUILDS..................................*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin clean homie


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

i worked on the interior today whatcha guys think (i'll post better pics tomarrow)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

is that a revell or amt kit???


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

revell


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good layin low!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 8 2007, 07:20 PM~8955160
> * UPDATE ON MY BUILDS..................................
> 
> 
> ...




damn, lowridermodels is pullin it out on this one!!!! :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

hey bro lookin good but where are you gonna put the grabage cans ........ :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 7 2007, 04:46 PM~8948504
> *well i cant find a impala do you guys mind if i build a 65 chevelle???????
> *


 no prob doggy .... as long it is radical


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

heres an update...

i painted the car today after primering it and wiping it with a tack cloth.. this is the first time i have used the boyds brand paint and i think it sucks.......

im gonna mask the car off and do some designs on it so i guess the runs wont be too bad


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

holy shit......its running away!! :0 :0 That paint does suck. Got to go eazy with it, as of a transparent or kandy.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 11 2007, 06:53 PM~8981057
> *heres an update...
> 
> i painted the car today after primering it and wiping it with a tack cloth.. this is the first time i have used the boyds brand paint and i think it sucks.......
> ...


you better off strippin it and startin over,

and next time remember hold the can back and lightly spray,not all at once..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I agree. Start over. Trust me. Ive been there before.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wet paint drippin off tha woodgrain.
i just had to say it.lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 11 2007, 03:53 PM~8981057
> *heres an update...
> 
> i painted the car today after primering it and wiping it with a tack cloth.. this is the first time i have used the boyds brand paint and i think it sucks.......
> ...



:barf: strip that thing..... the more u add it will get worse....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YES PLEASE START OVER ! 



And before you spray it again set your paint can in a hot water for a few minutes then SHAKE IT LIKE YOUR PALYIN WITH IT ! Then shot light coats ! go from front to back in a grass cutting style ! Let it build up with layers ! Not all at once !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

runnin so bad its runnin down the can :0 that boyds shit sucks, atleast the lighter colors do.. i had the purplish black color, and i didnt have a prob with that, but my lighter colors all ran real bad, no matter how light or far away i sprayed


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

keep it in the sun or under a heat lamp beetween coats and it will be faster.becouse each coat will get hard.depending on how hot it is it will take about 5 min a coat. :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Oct 11 2007, 07:53 PM~8981057
> *heres an update...
> 
> i painted the car today after primering it and wiping it with a tack cloth.. this is the first time i have used the boyds brand paint and i think it sucks.......
> ...


nice color....anybody gonna open them up
i agree start ovr b/c it will get badder


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

not tryin do dogg on u homie.... but u can see that the door lines are gone already.... just dunk it in some purple power or castrol superclean and start over.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

STRIP THAT CAR.....RE PAINT IT!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 11 2007, 10:10 PM~8981801
> *STRIP THAT CAR.....RE PAINT IT!
> *


x2


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks like you put way to heavy a coats on it!! dont try to get shine out of the first few coats!!! the first couple of coats will be duller, then the last few lay it a little heavier and make sure you give it plenty of time between the coats to tack off!! that is enamel, takes alittle longer bro!! i have sprayed these a few times with some real good results!!! just be patient!!! this was painted with the boyds paint!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

new update


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

im gonna soak it in some brake fluid and start over unless yall have a better solution to saok it in?????


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

purple power , wal mart


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks nice


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY TRAILER QUEEN! SHE'S FINALLY DONE!*


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Nice lowridermodels


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 15 2007, 03:36 AM~9003090
> *Nice lowridermodels
> *


x-2 homie


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

any progress.....any body


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i need some quick opionions go topless or keep it hard top


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

that is thee car am going to use ..... yes it is MISSERY 62 with a make over


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'LL POST UP PROGRESS PICS TOMMOROW....WORKING ON MY FRAME ANS SUSPENSION RIGHT NOW!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MY REAR SET UP SO FAR!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 11:54 AM~9073564
> *HERES MY REAR SET UP SO FAR!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: i see my chevy in the background,and the toyota i want
:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*I'M DONE AND OUT OF THIS BIZZZZ ,THIS WAS THE MOST BORING BUILD OFF I HAVE DONE....I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT POSTED PROGRESS PICS AND PROLLY THE ONLY ONE THAT COMPLETED MY BUILD.....................*


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 11:54 AM~9073564
> *HERES MY REAR SET UP SO FAR!
> 
> 
> ...



ROUND 2??????? :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yyyyeeeeeeeeeessssssssss!!! i love it Mark!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

thanx homiez!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good job on those rides.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

turned out good mark....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 31 2007, 03:05 PM~9124526
> *i think all of us should have posted a little bit more pics of progress or something instead of having a couple of pgs of nothing just talking....well thats not to bad......but i think we should of had a couple of pics here and there to see where everybody is....i havent posted nothing yet cuz im grounded from workin on models for right now but in a couple dsays i will be back and posting up some more pics  im not trying to put nobody on blast...im just letting you know what i think was wrong with this build off*


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i need an up date ... when is this build off over .. if i remember clearly in nov 30 or so.... post it or pm me


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 6 2007, 12:27 AM~9164804
> *i need an up date ... when is this build off over ..  if i remember clearly in nov 30 or so.... post it or pm me
> *


nov. 30


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

... someone did not get there trailer.... lol iam glade they did not pay me.... it worked out for my advantage 









heres what i started with (be4 shot)







(after)







(close up)


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

i will post more pics later


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

theres some update of Missery 62


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

and a few more pics with out thee rims


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

is this a secrete build off or something, wheres the updates


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres the trailer
















engraved fenders


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

heres the truck door closed








tilted front end 








all openend up


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

nice nice......i havent done much but cut everything


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

what happend to layin ....... any updates ... time is running out ... and weather wise ... it is not looking good !!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

ok im still running in this
after yesturday i relized that i had like 8 days
so im not gonna b on alot today so i'll post pics of my progresss
hopefully i get done


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

heres some progress


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

can somebody re-size them


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

is still everybody alive that are in this build ???????


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

if you guys need an extra week or something thats cool with me ... it just for fun anyways


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

yeah lets go for another week cause this is where im at right now


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> yeah lets go for another week cause this is where im at right now
> 
> no prob bro ... thats all you need is an extra week ...looks like you need a little more time then that .... what about 2 weeks .. that should give you guys the extra time to finish up any detail


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

HOPE YOU GUYS ARE FINISHING UP ..... YOU GOTS INTILL THEE DEC 15 TO FINISH UP ... THATS IS PLENTY OF EXTRA TIME ...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

where'ed this go?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn does it have to be a 6 4 cuz ive got one in the works as i speak
i was planning on doing HALLOWEEN that is if u allow me to get in this


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

This build off ended in december, kinda late now homie!


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YAYOS64_@Nov 6 2007, 02:13 PM~9168459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the wire into de firewall is so crazy nice build


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

I love the wheel adapters!!!!


----------

